# Inexpensive Areas to live



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello All,

My first posting here. I will be moving to HK and a friend who lived there a few years ago recommended Tung Chwung as an inexpensive area to live, but that was a few years back when he lived in HK.

I am interested in finding out the following)

1/ approx cost for room, studio and 1 bed apartments in this areas
2/ what the area is like, food, facilities, transport connections, etc
3/ other inexpensive areas members can recommend and advise about re Q2
4/ any recommendations on specific places and apartment blocks

Transportation is quite important, whilst i enjoy walking I don't like walking n humidity so if something is a long walk but in aircon thats good but a long walk outside would cause me problems!

Be useful to know of any websites to look at for room rents and apartments rents.

Many thanks

ps if it helps with location suitability I am married with kids but will be living here on my own initially.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

What nobody on this forum knows or can help? Surely someone must be able to help please


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stamboy if you use the search facilities on the forum you will find as much information as you will need as this subject has been covered many times.
Use SEARCH on the panel above and then got to ADVANCED as put information there and then choose HONG KONG as the country you need to seach for information on. SIMPLE


----------



## Freemonti (Nov 10, 2015)

stamboy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My first posting here. I will be moving to HK and a friend who lived there a few years ago recommended Tung Chwung as an inexpensive area to live, but that was a few years back when he lived in HK.
> 
> ...


Stamboy, only recommendation I can give you, find apartments close to MTR stations. Do not limit yourself to only Tung Chung, if you want a lower cost of living you may need to move more up north into New Territories. Where will your office be located? Will that be close to MTR line, which line, try to find your home north on this line. Most probably you will lease a small apartment for yourself first. Do not rent a service apartment, as you will overpay the landlord for that. Furniture in Hong Kong is very affordable, so lease yourself a small apartment, settle into the town and once the family is ready to join, move to a bigger place. 

Good luck!


----------



## jean pierre touzeau (Dec 6, 2015)

agree with the mtr advice. you can use any of the real estate websites to see the prices by area in great detail. there are huge variations not only with the area and proximity to transportation but also with the quality, floor, noise, etc


----------

